# Something Wrong With my Male Rabbit



## Tx_BunnyMoM (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone, I have a Question.
There is something Wrong with my Male Rabbit. I went to feed all my Rabbits yesterday and I was holding him and Saw Some Blood coming from his butt. When I looked Closer it looks like he has a case of Hemorrhoids or his rectal has turned inside out .
I have been putting some Hemorrhoidal ointment on him but I have not seen any changes has anyone had their Rabbit have this happen to them and what did you do to help them? He is 4 Years Old and I have never seen this happen to a Rabbit Before. I can take a Pic if I need to

Thanks for all Info
Shawnda :bunnydance:


----------



## RO STAFF (Jan 30, 2006)

This is absolutely a case for a vet! 

There are some extremely serious and contagious diseases with that symptom (Viral Hemorrhagic Disease, for one). Please quarantineyour bunny and get him to a vet ASAP! If it is VHD, you're going to have to notify the proper authorities. 

The hemorrhoid meds could be poisonous or painful, its really not recommended that you use any meds like that without checking with a vet, especially when you're treating a rabbit for a human ailment they probably can't contract. 

Is it possible one of the other bunnies bit him? That too is a case for a vet. 

Good luck with your bunny. ray: PLEASE keep us up to date on this.

RO Staff


----------



## Tx_BunnyMoM (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi All of my Rabbits are in their own cage. No way another rabbit bit him, I have moved him away from all the other Rabbits. I will call some vets in my area and see if they take care of Rabbits I live in a Small Town so not sure if they do. Can he die From this? I have not seen any runny poop so I think he is still pooping the same he is eating and drinking the same. I will keep you updated on this

Shawnda :bunnydance:


----------



## RO STAFF (Jan 31, 2006)

It doesn't sound like VHD if he has no other symptoms, but you can never be too careful! Here's a info sheet: 

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/vhd.shtml

Meanwhile, until you can find a vet, you should make sure you guy is getting lots of hydration to help make it easy to pass his stools and keep his gut moving. Some canned pumpkin will probably help. 

RO Staff


----------



## naturestee (Jan 31, 2006)

I hope your vets can do something for him. Till then, keep his cage very clean to prevent infection. You might want to wipe the cage floor down with a mild vinegar solution, even if it's wire. Take out any bedding/hay piles (in a rackis probably okay)for now except newspaper or paper towels so it won't stick to him.

Keep a close eye on him. If he's in pain he may stop eating and bring about GI stasis on top of this.

ray:


----------



## JimD (Jan 31, 2006)

My first thoughts are....get to a vet.

It could be a:

*"Prolapsed rectum
*Because of irritation or injury, the inner part of the rectum is pushed out so that it is visible as a pink mass protruding from the anal opening. "


----------



## Tx_BunnyMoM (Jan 31, 2006)

JimD I think you hit the nail on the head because that is what it looks like. Looks like a Raw Piece of Meat Hanging out. He is Still Eating and Drinking and Acting the Same his poop is Normal but when he does poop he does bleed a little. 

I called all the Vets around my Town and some other towns close by and no one see's Rabbits, I would have to go about 4 hours away to take him to a vet. Will the hemorrhoidal ointment for humans hurt him? When I do Touch it he start shaking so I know it hurts. What else can I do for it to make it go back in with out taken him to a vet? if you know a web site that show's a Pic of this please sent it to me. It is a Pink ball mass

Shawnda


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 31, 2006)

If there are no other vets around.. maybe you can ask one of the vet that sees cats and dogs what they would do if it were a cat with the same problem. Post what the vet says and perhaps everyone here can give an opinion on any medications etc that the vet suggests.

Nadia


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 1, 2006)

Shawnda..it sounds like a prolapsed rectum to me. Even if a vet doesn't know rabbitshe or she could probably diagnose this and direct you to someone else. Did you try to contact the House Rabbit Society in your state??? A prolapsed rectum means that the rectum turn inside out and comes out of the body.


----------



## fire22 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hear is some info on anal, rectal and colon prolapse. http://www.vetinfo.com/cencyclopedia/ceprolapse.html


----------



## m.e. (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree, this is a pretty serious medical condition. I hope you are able to find a vet quickly.

ray:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Feb 1, 2006)

did you contact a vet?


----------



## Lissa (Feb 2, 2006)

How is he today?


----------

